# Zoll für Bestellung vom Commencal-Store



## Nforcer (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir einen Rahmen vom Commencal Store  bestellen (Wert ~370â¬). Dieser liegt ja in Andorra. Muss ich da mit ZollgebÃ¼hren rechnet wenn ich mir den Rahmen schicken lasse?
Ich habe nur das hier: http://www.andorratoerisme.com/_pdf...x-douane_limieten_en_openingsuren_winkels.pdf gefunden. Demnach liegt der Warenwert unter 900â¬ und ich mÃ¼sste nichts bezahlen?

GruÃ Matthias


----------



## Nforcer (18. März 2013)

Habe Antwort vom Zoll 

"entgeltliche Postsendungen bis zu einem Warenwert von 22,00 Euro sind
einfuhrabgabenfrei, Postsendungen bis 150,00 Euro sind zollfrei, aber die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, entsprechend der Ware, von 7 % oder 19 % ist zu zahlen und Postsendungen mit einem Warenwert darüber, werden nach dem elektronischen Zolltarif berechnet.
Für Fahrradrahmen mit der Zolltarifnummer 8714 9110 190 beträgt der Drittlandszollsatz aus Andorra 4,7% und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%.

Ausgenommen von der Zollfreiheit und damit auch von der Befreiung von der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und anfallender Verbrauchsteuern sind jedoch Alkohol, einschließlich alkoholischer Getränke, Tabak und Tabakwaren, Parfüms und Eau de Toilette

Hierbei wird nicht unterschieden, ob die Waren gewerblich oder zu privaten Zwecken verwendet werden.

Im Postversand muss der Versender aus dem Versandland eine Zollinhaltserklärung ausfüllen. Diese wird im internationalen Postverkehr außen auf dem
Paket/Päckchen angebracht. In dieser muss er die versendete Ware genau benennen und den genauen Wert (Kauf- oder Verkaufspreis incl. ausländischer Mehrwertsteuer des Versandlandes) der Ware deklarieren, Kaufrechnung zweifach, oder ähnliches mit vorlegen.
Als Zollanmeldung gilt u.a. die vom Versender
ausgefüllte Zollinhaltserklärung, die der Sendung beizufügen ist.  
Diese genauen Angaben werden in Deutschland für die Zollabfertigung der Postsendung benötigt.

Die Einfuhrabgaben berechnen sich wie folgt:

I. Rechnungsbetrag (umgerechnet in Euro) + Kosten bis zur Grenze der EU (insbesondere
Fracht/Versicherung) = Zollwert

Zollwert x Zollsatz (%) = zu zahlender Zoll

II. Zollwert + zu zahlender Zoll + Kosten bis zum ersten inländischen Bestimmungsort
(insbesondere Fracht) =
Einfuhrumsatzsteuerwert

Einfuhrumsatzsteuerwert x Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz (19% / 7%) = Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

III. Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = Gesamteinfuhrabgaben

Den tagesaktuellen Umrechnungskurs finden Sie unter folgenden Link http://www.zoll.de/DE/Home/home_node.html >linke Seite>Häufig gesucht


Für im Postverkehr beförderte Waren werden grundsätzlich die gesamten Portokosten bis
zum Bestimmungsort in den Zollwert einbezogen. Ausnahme: Ist die Ware für Ihren
persönlichen Gebrauch bestimmt, werden die Portokosten nur hinzugerechnet, wenn diese in
der Zollanmeldung angemeldet sind.

Die Sendung wird dem Zoll in der Regel über die jeweils zuständigen
Auswechslungsstellen der Deutschen Post bzw. der
Kurierdienste vorgeführt/gestellt. Dort fertigt die zuständige Zollstelle die Sendung
grundsätzlich zollrechtlich ab, sofern alle erforderlichen Angaben und Unterlagen beigefügt sind und die Einfuhr der
enthaltenen Waren keinen Verboten und Beschränkungen unterliegt.
Treten in diesem Zusammenhang Unstimmigkeiten auf, fehlen z.B. Angaben in der Zollinhaltserklärung, schickt die Deutsche Post AG die
Postsendung zu Ihrem örtlich zuständigen Zollamt. Durch eine grüne "Benachrichtigungskarte"
und eine "Mitteilungskarte" werden Sie von der Deutschen Post AG informiert, bei welchem
Zollamt sich Ihre Postsendung befindet und zu welchen Zeiten dieses Zollamt geöffnet ist.
Darüber hinaus bittet man Sie, unter Vorlage der noch fehlenden Unterlagen oder Angaben
die Zollabfertigung Ihrer Postsendung beim benannten Zollamt selbst vorzunehmen.
Alternative Versandunternehmen setzen sich hingegen bei fehlenden Angaben oder Unterlagen
direkt mit dem Empfänger in Verbindung, um diese nachzufordern.
Die Deutsche Post bzw. der Kurierdienst erledigt
hierbei für Sie alle Zollförmlichkeiten.
Nach Abschluss der zollrechtlichen Abfertigung liefert die Deutsche Post bzw. der
Kurierdienst Ihnen die Sendung direkt
aus. Entstandene Einfuhrabgaben, für die die Deutsche Post bzw. der Kurierdienst
Vorkasse geleistet hat, verlangt sie
bei der Auslieferung der Sendung von Ihnen zurück.

Auskünfte über den Verbleib Ihres Paketes können Sie nur von dem
Beförderungsunternehmen (z. B. Deutsche Post AG, DHL,
UPS etc.) selber ermitteln.

Ich weise darauf hin, dass Kurier- und Expressdienste in der Regel Gebühren für ihre
Abfertigungsleistungen verlangen.
Über die Höhe der Gebühren können Ihnen aber nur die entsprechenden Kurier- bzw.
Expressdienste Auskunft geben.

Weiterführende Information finden Sie unter
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersonen/Post-Internet/post-internet_node.html

Aus rechtlichen Gründen kann diese Auskunft nur unverbindlich erteilt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Damit wird das wohl zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (18. März 2013)

Nforcer schrieb:


> ich wollte mir einen Rahmen vom Commencal Store  bestellen (Wert ~370). Dieser liegt ja in Andorra.



Nein, tut er nicht, das kommt alles aus Frankreich, also gibt es keinen Zoll.


----------



## siggi985 (9. Juli 2013)

Hast du den Rahmen dann im Commencal Store bestellt? Falls ja, musstest du Zoll zahlen? Hab dort auch schonmal Kleinteile ohne Zoll bestellt, wies bei einem Rahmen aussieht interessiert mich allerdings auch


----------



## R.C. (10. Juli 2013)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen dann im Commencal Store bestellt? Falls ja, musstest du Zoll zahlen? Hab dort auch schonmal Kleinteile ohne Zoll bestellt, wies bei einem Rahmen aussieht interessiert mich allerdings auch



Nocheinmal: es gibt keinen Zoll, da der Shop aus Frankreich versendet (trotz englischer URL, nebenbei gesagt).


----------



## siggi985 (10. Juli 2013)

Das hab ich schon soweit gelesen  Es steht nur leider nirgends auf der Commencal Seite bzw. nur Anschriften usw. aus Andorra


----------



## R.C. (10. Juli 2013)

Ich wuerd' uebrigens noch warten, die 2014er Modelle sind schon auf der franzoes. Seite vorgestellt (die englische Seiten ist noch nicht upgedated: http://commencal-fr.oxatis.com/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1347442), es wird also wohl bald zum Abverkauf der 2013er kommen. 
http://commencal-fr.oxatis.com/PBSCCatalog.asp

Warten natuerlich nur, falls es sich um ein 2013er Modell handelt


----------



## siggi985 (10. Juli 2013)

Hab im französischen Shop bestellt, dort sind die 2013er Rahmen bereits 20% billiger (ist eh nur der Ramones Rahmen)  War zwar etwas anstrengend auf französisch aber hat geklappt


----------



## Zeitzeuge (25. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn der Thread schon bisschen älter ist ...

Hat das alles geklappt mit der Bestellung ...wie lange hats gedauert, 
welche Zahlungsweise hast du gewählt. 

Wäre es nicht einfacher und schneller wenn man es über den Deutschen Vertrieb bestellt, auch schon wegen Garantie?


----------



## nullstein (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich misch mich mal ein 
Hab meinen Meta Rahmen direkt über den Commencal Store geordert.Montag um 22:00 bestellt,Zahlungsweise Kreditkarte.Freitag war das Paket da.


----------



## siggi985 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war es ähnlich. Rahmen mit Kreditkarte bestellt und 3 Tage später war er schon hier! Zoll usw. muss man nicht zahlen. (Das Versanddepot liegt in Frankreich )
Bei einem großen deutschen Online-Shop war die Lieferzeit 4 Wochen, bei nem anderen Händler 6 Wochen. Im Commencal-Store war er außerdem selbst mit Versand noch über 100 Euro billiger. Hätte ich ihn nicht dort bestellt würde ich heute noch auf den Rahmen warten wenn ich ihn überhaupt noch bekommen hätte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N8worker (25. Oktober 2013)

Häng mich mal da rein.
Hab auch schon über den Store bestellt. Mal Klamotten, mal Teile.
Alles kam fix und ohne Zollgebühren.
Hatte auch vor einiger Zeit direkt im Store angefragt wegen des Zolls. (wollte damals ne Rahmen) Die haben mich dann aufgeklärt zwecks von Frankreich verschicken und Zollfrei. 

Grüße vom Neuen in der Runde...


----------



## Zeitzeuge (25. Oktober 2013)

Besten Dank, für Eure schnellen Antworten.


----------



## a_k52 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich häng mich mal hier dran...

Folgendes: ich hatte mir im Sommer ein SupremeDH bestellt, hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt, aaaber:
ich weiß nicht von welchem Paketdienst bzw. Spedition das gute Stück angeliefert wurde. Der Karton stand abends als ich von der Arbeit heimkam einfach vor der Garage  
Nun möchte ich mir einen Meta-Rahmen bestellen und wäre nicht unbedingt begeistert wenn das Ding schlimmstenfalls ein paar Tage vor der Tür steht falls ich beruflich unterwegs bin.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wer (Paketdienst / Spedition) hat das Rad oder Rahmen bei Euch gebracht? Dann würde ich das evtl. vorab mit dem Zusteller klären oder notfalls zum Nachbarn schicken lassen...


----------



## Jo0ken (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine das war GLS kann mich aber irren.


----------



## a_k52 (29. Oktober 2013)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Ich meine das war GLS kann mich aber irren.



Das könnte schon passen, weil GLS - zumindest bei uns in der Gegend - DER Garant für solch hirnrissige Aktionen ist


----------



## siggi985 (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wars auch GLS, die stellen die Pakete auch einfach vor die Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir kam der Rahmen auch per GLS.


----------



## a_k52 (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Dann lass ich ihn lieber an eine alterntiv-Adresse schicken


----------



## sycom (2. November 2013)

warum orderst du es nicht in deutschland über einen shop, dann bleibt dir der trubel doch erspart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k52 (2. November 2013)

Bei mir gibts leider weit und breit keinen Shop wo ich den Rahmen kaufen kann. Ausserdem sind die Preise im Commencal-Outlet unschlagbar 

Welche Versandadresse ich eingebe ist ja im Prinzip egal, und wenn ich den Rahmen drei Häuser weiter abhole ists ja auch kein Aufwand für mich.
Ich möchte nur vermeiden dass die Kiste 2 Tage oder so vor dem Haus steht...


----------



## Paddyhst (14. Dezember 2013)

MOIN , ich kann das ganze noch einmal "abnicken" .....
 - definitiv KEIN Zoll

voila ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  absolut zollfrei !


----------

